# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Терминология защитной работы

## ЗакусАЙ

Просто подумалось, что будет много проще, есди будет такая ветка, в которой мы обсудим терминологию, - ту, которая касается защитной работы. БОльшая часть споров в тынете, аккурат и происходит потому, что одни и те же термины юзеры понимают по разному.

(Может быть, и не только термины защиты, но и другие, тогда Татьяна же может изменить название темы, да?)

----------


## Tatjana

Термин №1. Инстинкт добычи - реакция на движение. 
Термин №2. Инстинкт защиты - реакция на угрозу.
Какие будут мнения. Пожалуйста оспорьте. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Вот это полезно знать: 
Откровенно господствующая роль, которую Мак-Дауголл приписал инстинкту как объяснительному понятию, повлияла на дальнейшую историю проблемы, вызвав во втором десятилетии двадцатого века бурные разногласия по вопросу понимания природы инстинктов. С одной стороны, ассоцианистское кредо главных критиков понятия инстинкта побуждало их к радикальной формулировке своих бихевиористских позиций, согласно которым любое поведение должно выводиться из простых рефлексов и научения (Watson, 1919). С другой стороны, Вудвортс (Woodworth, 1918), давно мечтавший о «мотивологии», окончательно заменил инстинкт понятием «drive» («влечение»). И наконец, Толмен сделал основные положения психологии мотивации Мак-Дауголла экспериментально проверяемыми, т. е. приемлемыми в теоретическом отношении и для бихе-виористов. Дальнейшее уточнение понятия инстинкта и исследование инстинктивного поведения стали внутренним делом этологов, прежде всего таких выдающихся исследователей, как Лоренц и Тинберген.

----------


## Tatjana

Если кому-то интересно почитать о поведении животных, то вот вот тут: http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/00/.../1000044a1.htm
На мой взгляд описание простое, интересное и легко доступное.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Термин №1. Инстинкт добычи - реакция на движение.


Сокращаем предложение как дробь в математике.

Инстинкт - реакция?.. Татьяна, давайте сначала определимся с полным определением инстинкта.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Термин №1. Инстинкт добычи - реакция на движение. 
> Термин №2. Инстинкт защиты - реакция на угрозу.
> Какие будут мнения. Пожалуйста оспорьте.


Тань, ваши определения откуда взялись? :Ae:

----------


## Крыска

В рамках одной системы мы можем договориться как хотим.Можем принять для себя,что инстинкт вот это.А можем по другому.Только тогда вся надстройка д.б. основана именно на первом допущении.

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, ваши определения откуда взялись?


У меня взялись из моей головы. Если не согласен, то аргументируй!

----------


## Tatjana

> Сокращаем предложение как дробь в математике.
> 
> Инстинкт - реакция?.. Татьяна, давайте сначала определимся с полным определением инстинкта.


Я повторюсь еще раз (это цитаты из Википедии):
Инстинкт — комплекс двигательных актов или последовательность действий, свойственных организму данного вида, реализация которых зависит от функционального состояния животного (определяемого доминирующей потребностью) и сложившейся в данный момент ситуации. *Инстинктивные реакции* носят врожденный характер, и их высокая видовая специфичность часто используется как таксономический признак наряду с морфологическими особенностями данного вида животных.
Инстинкт — комплексы генетически закрепленных в мышлении индивида неосознаваемых установок последовательности действий и алгоритмов поведения, которые обеспечивали предшествующим поколениям успех в выживании и появлении данного жизнеспособного индивида. Инстинкт проявляется как *реакция* на изменения состояний внешней среды, а так же как *реакция* на прогнозируемые изменения во внешней среде, неосознаваемо оцениваемые как влияющие на выживание индивида.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Инстинкт — комплекс двигательных актов


Только двигательных, Татьяна?




> которые обеспечивали предшествующим поколениям успех в выживании и появлении данного жизнеспособного индивида


Скорей в порядке стеба, чем серьезного обсуждения... Татьян, вы как полагаете, можно ТАК говорить о собаках? О современных экстремальноШОУ с отсутствием или невыраженностью некоторых инстинктов? С экстремально-спортивными, с запредельным драйвом добычи, например? ТАКОЙ инстинкт добычи обеспечивает ШОУНО успех в выживании? Такой инстинкт добычи обеспечивает спортивной собашке, которая об фигуранта может убиться (малины сколько назад порасшибались?) успех в выживании? А инстинкт борьбы обеспечивает успех в выживании?




> Инстинкт проявляется как реакция


ВОТ! Татьяна, он ПРОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ как реакция, понимаете, НО ОН НЕ ЕСТЬ реакция, он есть нечто более сложное, ИМХО. Это как... происходит химическая реакция. Изменился цвет раствора. ЧТО, можно говорить только о том, что изменился (ПРОЯВИЛОСЬ изменение цвета - в контексте, чтоб понятно было, о чем я говорю)цвет раствора или о чем-то бОЛЬшем?

----------


## Tatjana

Артем, мне кажется ты стараешься найти проблему там, где ее нет. :Ab: 
Мне не очень легко точно обьяснить важные процессы, происходящие с ВНД собаки. И тем более, я не этолог. Я всего лишь дрессировщик и некоторые вещи вообще не в моей компетенции.
Учась у разных мастеров дрессировки, не раз ловила себя на мысли, что у всех приблизительно одинаковая философия обучения собак, в том числе и по защите и одинаковая терминология. Т.е. разговор всегда идет на одном (собачьем - извините за тавтологию) языке.
Часто знаменитые фигуранты не раскладывают так тщательно поведение собак. Многие вещи просто чувствуют сердцем. Этому способствует опыт и достижение результатов.
Не читая никогда Райзера до знакомства с ним (стыдно признаться), проведя с ним пару вечеров в беседах об обучении и поведении собак, я получила подтверждение, что наши взгляды одинаковы. Тоже самое могу сказать и про остальных специалистов с кем пришлось работать не только на семинарах, но и обсуждать вопросы обучения тет-а-тет. 
Появлялись какие-то новые выражения, но общая терминология остается прежней, как у немцев, так и у финнов, шведов, бельгийцев, словаков.  :Ab:  

В защите основными понятиями являются:
инстинкт добычи
инстинкт защиты
желание борьбы
инстинкт самосохранения
агрессия активная
агрессия реактивная
состояние покоя
уклонение или избегание
социальный инстинкт


фрустрация, канализирование - эти понятия пришли позже.
Если что-то упустила, то пожалуйста поправьте.

Мне кажется не столько важно углубляться, вплоть до химической реакции рассматривая внутренние процессы, сколь важно понимать основные принципы поведение собак, их возможности и саму философию обучения.

----------


## Sergey

> важно понимать основные принципы поведение собак, их возможности и саму философию обучения.


И практика, практика, практика. С сильными и слабыми собаками. :Ab:

----------


## Alina

*Tatjana* А про фрустрацию можно поподробнее?

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> инстинкт самосохранения


 - причина проявления 


> уклонение или избегание


, точнее, поведения уклонения.

Татьяна, вы перечислили девять пунктов. Почему первые два назвали инстинктами, третий - желанием, а не инстинктом, не понял. Почему не оговорились, что агрессия - все ее виды - есть суть одно и тоже, одинаковая реакция на разные раздражители, тоже не понял.

Тань, а что вы понимаете (до занудства, если несложно) под состоянием покоя?

И про социальный инстинкт - вам карты в руки, точно вам говорю! ;)

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Дальше. Давайте определимся, что мы понимаем под инстинктом добычи, то есть определим его, ИД, словами и попытаемся дать ему внешнее выражение: как выглядит животное, в частности, собака, у которой проявляется (сей секунд, а не вообще!) добычный инстинкт. ЧТО она делает и как она это делает?

Об инстинкте защиты: здесь НАМНОГО БОЛЕЕЕ интересно определиться, что и кто под ним понимает, потому что, если с добычным инстинктом БОЛЕЕ ИЛИ МЕНЕЕ ясно, с шутцтрибом - темный лес.

ДА, кстати. И про защитный и про инстинкт борьбы вы, Тань, несогласны, что это есть цельная куча кучная драйвов, условий и реакций? Ну то есть... В инстинкт борьбы, как водится, инстинкт добычи входит, аль нет?

Фрустрация. Я понимаю (грубо) под этим - получение собакой сильного, на пике предельного, стресса. В дрессировке собаку фрустрируя, дают ОДИН ВЫХОД разрядки всей энергии стресса, которая в ней скопилась: В ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ поведение, требуемое проводником.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> как выглядит животное, в частности, собака, у которой проявляется (сей секунд, а не вообще!) добычный инстинкт. ЧТО она делает и как она это делает?


Мне это видится примерно так:
собака вся сконцентрирована на объекте добычи :Ac:  и ни на что больше, кроме него, не хочет реагировать. Пытается догнать, если объект "убегает" :0185:  или схватить, если он в пределах досягаемости. Если достать или догнать не может (ограничена в движении), "гипнотизирует" :0187:  его молча, или лаем :0188:  провоцирует на движение, чтобы попытаться, все-таки, достать его.
Но в любом случае, мне кажется, добыча представляется собаке заведомо более слабой, чем она сама.

----------


## Alina

> как выглядит животное, в частности, собака, у которой проявляется (сей секунд, а не вообще!) добычный инстинкт. ЧТО она делает и как она это делает?


Белочка из "Ледникового периода" :Ag:

----------


## inna

> Белочка из "Ледникового периода"


 :Ag:  :Ag:  Ага,дикое желание!!!! :Ap:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Об инстинкте защиты: здесь НАМНОГО БОЛЕЕЕ интересно определиться, что и кто под ним понимает





> если с добычным инстинктом БОЛЕЕ ИЛИ МЕНЕЕ ясно, с шутцтрибом - темный лес.


Попробую исходить из самого слова "триб". Одно из его значений - инстинкт. Но мне больше нравятся другие значения - "импульс", "порыв", "потребность", "стремление" к защите (Schutztrieb). И инстинкт защиты не есть еще инстинкт борьбы. Импульсивная, не осознанная, потребность защитить себя, члена своей "стаи" или свою вещь (добычу), не всегда дополняется желанием или способностью действительно бороться за осуществление этой потребности. Поэтому,мне кажется, желание борьбы не входит в инстинкт добычи или в инстинкт защиты, а только может дополнять его. Или не дополнять.
Короче, я согласен с той раскладкой, что предложила нам Таня. :Ah:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> или лаем провоцирует на движение


)))Это, знаете ли, у группы "Алиса есть такая песенка "Иди ко мне". Самое оно)))




> Но в любом случае, мне кажется, добыча представляется собаке заведомо более слабой, чем она сама.


Интересно. Где граница, Андрей? Граница между ДОБЫЧЕЙ и ПРОТИВНИКОМ? (назовем это так). СЧИТАЕТЕ ли вы, Андрей, что собака, воспринимая фигуранта как противника, не использует драйв добычи? ;)))

И вот еще что... КАКАЯ собака воспринимает как добычу то лишь, что заведомо слабее ее и причем тут драйв борьбы? ;) 




> И инстинкт защиты не есть еще инстинкт борьбы.


Что значит ЕЩЕ, Андрей? Один входит в другой, но характеризуется не только им, но и рядом других качеств собаки.

потребность защитить себя, члена своей "стаи" или свою вещь (добычу)

У первого, второго и третьего разная мотивация. Однако опять же хорошо бы определиться, что вы понимаете под "защитить себя". Если оборонительное поведение собаки, инстинкт самосохранения, это одно. Однако собака, кусающаяся, борющаяся, может делать это из других мотиваций. Члена своей стаи... Эхь, не дочитал я на песике, чем дело кончилось в ветке про то кто мы для собаки. Андрей, вы как полагаете, собака делает различия между видами существ? Отношения внутривидовые и межвидовые - разные?

Про свою вещь я тоже не совсем понял. Если вы говорите про охрану вещи (норматив), добыча тут может быть и ни при чем (хотя может быть мотивацией в ТРЕННИНГЕ собаки). Если вообще про вещь собаки... Андрей, 




> Инстинкт добычи - реакция на движение.


Давайте уточнять. Раз реакция на ДВИЖЕНИЕ, то является ли добычей неподвижный предмет? Вы кошечку видели, которая мышь пойманную оживляет?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Цитата:
> или лаем провоцирует на движение  
> Это, знаете ли, у группы "Алиса есть такая песенка "Иди ко мне". Самое оно.





> Вы кошечку видели, которая мышь пойманную оживляет?


Артем, а Вы собачку видели, которая задорно и совершенно не агрессивно облаивает кошечку, застигнутую врасплох, и не знающую как поступить, чтобы вынудить ее броситься наутек, и вот тут-то схватить родимую, не опасаясь получить при этом когтями по морде? Примерно так ведут себя некоторые собаки, звонко облаивая фигуранта в укрытии и, временами, выскакивая оттуда и оборачиваясь вокруг себя, как бы предлагая фигуранту попытаться смыться. Не видели такого?



> КАКАЯ собака воспринимает как добычу то лишь, что заведомо слабее ее и причем тут драйв борьбы?


Артем, я написал:


> мне кажется, добыча представляется собаке заведомо более слабой, чем она сама.


Есть разница? Продолжим примеры с кошечкой. Добычей она является для собаки до тех пор, пока убегает. И драйв борьбы тут, действительно, не причем, пока кошечка вдруг не развернется и из добычи не превратится в опасного противника. Чтобы кошечка снова превратилась в добычу, кроме инстинкта защиты тут должен включиться еще и инстинкт боьбы, от степени выраженности которого зависит, будет ли собачка просто защищаться или, все-таки, удавит кошечку. Происходит смена мотиваций.



> Где граница, Андрей? Граница между ДОБЫЧЕЙ и ПРОТИВНИКОМ? (назовем это так). СЧИТАЕТЕ ли вы, Андрей, что собака, воспринимая фигуранта как противника, не использует драйв добычи?


Позволю себе уточнить - граница между ДОБЫЧЕЙ и ЗАЩИТОЙ. Мне представляется, что граница эта проходит на ЖЕЛАНИИ БОРЬБЫ. На примере с кошечкой я, думается, смог это объяснить выше.



> потребность защитить себя, члена своей "стаи" или свою вещь (добычу)
> У первого, второго и третьего разная мотивация.


Потому и отметил первое, второе и третье, что мотивации разные. Но во всех случаях включается один инстинкт - инстинкт защиты. А на сколько успешно будет собака защищать свою шкуру, своего хозяина или вещь, которую считает своей, зависит от того, на сколько инстинкт защиты дополняется инстинктом борьбы. Но тут еще есть и подводные камни в виде инстинкта самосохранения, собственнического инстинкта и социального инстинкта, которые тоже нельзя не учитывать.



> Цитата:
> Инстинкт добычи - реакция на движение.  
> 
> Давайте уточнять. Раз реакция на ДВИЖЕНИЕ, то является ли добычей неподвижный предмет? Вы кошечку видели, которая мышь пойманную оживляет?


Видел такую кошечку, и не одну. А Вы видели кошечку, которая пыталась бы оживлять найденную на дороге дохлую мышь? Я не видел, ни одной.
И там, и там мыши мертвые, так в чем же разница? Да в том, что одну мышь кошечка поймала (добыча), а вторую нашла мертвой (даже не еда!). Кстати, Артем, а собачку, которая пытается оживлять рукав, видели?  :Ae:   :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

> - причина проявления ,


Причина проявления инстинкта самосохранения - ситуация, где собака чувствует угрозу своей жизни.



> точнее, поведения уклонения.


Очень часто, когда собака не уверенна, она начинает нюхать землю, делать вид, что ее интересуют совершенно другие вещи. Или пассивно прятаться за хозяина - это тоже уклонение.




> Татьяна, вы перечислили девять пунктов. Почему первые два назвали инстинктами, третий - желанием, а не инстинктом, не понял. Почему не оговорились, что агрессия - все ее виды - есть суть одно и тоже, одинаковая реакция на разные раздражители, тоже не понял.


Потому что в обиходе очень часто используют выражение - желание борьбы, а не инстинкт борьбы. Хотя все под этим подразумевают инстинкт.
По агрессии все гораздо сложнее. Внутреннее состояние у собаки будет разным, а раздражитель может быть один и тот же. Зависит от качества самой собаки. И по собаке это тоже будет видно.




> Тань, а что вы понимаете (до занудства, если несложно) под состоянием покоя?


Если нервная система  испытывает стресс ( высокое возбуждение), то срабатывает защитная функция организма и появляется потребность в успокоении. У собак, в отличии от людей, стресс снимается через состояние покоя на добыче. Я не раз уже об этом писала на старом форуме. Когда хищник выкладывался в преследование и убивание добычи, потом довольно долго просто спокойно удерживает уже ее мертвую. Это не ритуал - это преднамеренное действие, способствующее восстановлению нервной системы в состояние равновесия.

----------


## Tatjana

> Есть разница? Продолжим примеры с кошечкой. Добычей она является для собаки до тех пор, пока убегает. И драйв борьбы тут, действительно, не причем, пока кошечка вдруг не развернется и из добычи не превратится в опасного противника. Чтобы кошечка снова превратилась в добычу, кроме инстинкта защиты тут должен включиться еще и инстинкт боьбы, от степени выраженности которого зависит, будет ли собачка просто защищаться или, все-таки, удавит кошечку. Происходит смена мотиваций.


Ну я для себя никогда так защиту не раскладываю. Всегда пытаюсь исходить из внутреннего состояния собаки. Какие возможности есть у нервной системы переходить в то или иное состояние, свойственное собакам. Опытным путем наблюдать реакцию.
Мне кажется пример с кошкой не совсем удачным.




> Интересно. Где граница, Андрей? Граница между ДОБЫЧЕЙ и ПРОТИВНИКОМ? (назовем это так). СЧИТАЕТЕ ли вы, Андрей, что собака, воспринимая фигуранта как противника, не использует драйв добычи? ;)))


В какой-то степени мне кажется это человеческая иллюзия думать, что собака должна во всем видеть угрозу и побеждать противника. Как-то в беседе с Райзером я сошлась на мнении, что психологически сильный человек в любом случае будет сильнее сильной собаки.
Собака, в любом случае спорта или реала, будет надежно работать на азарте. Сама считаю, что реальная работа и спорт имеют один фундамент, но разное дальнейшее развитие обучения, поэтому тут буду высказывать мнение о работе только по нормативу и спорту.

Чтобы научить собаку работать в азарте, надо использовать те рычаги, которые включат этот азарт.
Собака не раскладывает четкие границы во время работы. На тренировках у нее вырабатывают ту или иную реакцию на действия со стороны фигуранта, которая будет обусловлена влиянием инстинкта для того, чтобы держать на высоком уровне азарт (внутренний драйв).
И если мы говорим о нормативе ИПО, то в защите собаке больше дается возможность реализации борьбы с человеком за рукав, чем борьба против человека, как врага народа. :Ap:  Не стоит считать ее такой дурой...  При этом собака отстаивает свое желание кусать, бороться и обладать. Остальное - дело техники обучения. И в этой технике не маловажную роль играет инстинкт добычи, через который собаке дается возможность ощущать степень победы в этой борьбе. 


Еще раз повторюсь, что инстинкт добычи - это реакция на движение. А вот насколько силен этот инстинкт  увидеть можно, дав возможность собаке реализовать свое состояние в этом инстинкте.

Как правило, при сильном инстинкте добычи следует сильный инстинкт борьбы, пищи, защиты и т.д.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> И в этой технике не маловажную роль играет инстинкт добычи, через который собаке дается возможность ощущать степень победы в этой борьбе.


Еще раз. Татьяна. Да не через драйв добычи собака побеждает. Точнее, это не совсем корректно, так говорить. Собака побеждает, борясь с фигурантом. В драйв борьбы, в желание борьбы, входит пресловутый добычный, но не только. ИМХО.




> Еще раз повторюсь, что инстинкт добычи - это реакция на движение


Хорошо. Берем шибко добычную собашку, кторая прибегает к укрытию, где стоит неподвижный фигурант. Она гавкает на него, выпрашивая рукав. Где тут реакция на движение?




> Как правило, при сильном инстинкте добычи следует сильный инстинкт борьбы, защиты и т.д.


Совершенно необязательно. ИМХО.

----------


## Tatjana

> Еще раз. Татьяна. Да не через драйв добычи собака побеждает. Точнее, это не совсем корректно, так говорить. Собака побеждает, борясь с фигурантом. В драйв борьбы, в желание борьбы, входит пресловутый добычный, но не только. ИМХО.


У меня такое чувство. что мы говорим на разных языках...




> Хорошо. Берем шибко добычную собашку, кторая прибегает к укрытию, где стоит неподвижный фигурант. Она гавкает на него, выпрашивая рукав. Где тут реакция на движение?


Елы-палы! А если она впервые в жизни видит фигуранта и укрытие,что она будет выпрашивать?




> Совершенно необязательно. ИМХО.


Это твое мнение или это святая истина? :Ad:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Елы-палы! А если она впервые в жизни видит фигуранта и укрытие,что она будет выпрашивать?





> Еще раз повторюсь, что инстинкт добычи - это реакция на движение  
> 
> Хорошо. Берем шибко добычную собашку, кторая прибегает к укрытию, где стоит неподвижный фигурант. Она гавкает на него, выпрашивая рукав. Где тут реакция на движение?


Тань, во-первых, собачка в принципе не пускается в облайку фигуранта в уукрытии, если она и то и другое видит впервые. Во-вторых, Таня, прикольно читать о том, что оказывается инстинктивную реакцию НА ЧТО-ТО можно чем то заместить. Вы сказали, реакция на движение, правда? А тут нету движения. Так што, это реакция - не проявление добычного поведения? Или все таки добычный драйв - это не исключительно реакция на движение?

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Это твое мнение или это святая истина?


Тань, как расшифровывается аббревиатура IMHO?

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, во-первых, собачка в принципе не пускается в облайку фигуранта в уукрытии, если она и то и другое видит впервые. Во-вторых, Таня, прикольно читать о том, что оказывается инстинктивную реакцию НА ЧТО-ТО можно чем то заместить. Вы сказали, реакция на движение, правда? А тут нету движения. Так што, это реакция - не проявление добычного поведения? Или все таки добычный драйв - это не исключительно реакция на движение?


Артем, когда собаку долго учили перед посылом в укрытие облаивать фигуранта подтверждая поведение через инстинкт добычи, то выработали у нее условный рефлекс лаять на спокойного фигуранта в соответствующем состоянии. Поэтому придя в укрытие, при твоем примере,  собака будет находиться в условном рефлексе, демонстрировать приобретенное поведение, а не природный инстинкт. Поэтому я постаралась тебя натолкнуть на мысль, написав: а если собака впервые видит фигуранта? Ведь вряд ли она что-нибудь будет выпрашивать?
Я понимаю, что ты хотел сказать или слышал много раз от других, что такое облаивании назвают добычным. Так?

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, как расшифровывается аббревиатура IMHO?


Я не помню, что означает ИМХО. В Эстонии эта аббревиатура не используется. :Af:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Поэтому придя в укрытие, при твоем примере, собака будет находиться в условном рефлексе, демонстрировать приобретенное поведение, а не природный инстинкт.


Ну-ну. Это мне напоминает откоряки владельцев слабых шоу-собак, которые сыплются именно на облайке. У них, видимо, треннинг был плох в ста процентах случаев. Или все таки НЕ ТРЕННИНГ, а выраженность или НЕвыраженность драйвов? ВРОЖ-ДЕН_НЫХ.

Татьяна, что в описанном вами случае является подкреплением условного рефлекса? И ответьте, пожалуйста: вы правда полагаете, что про "добычной облайке" добычный драйв, как таковой, не включен и собака действует ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО в СХЕМЕ? Тогда внимание, вопрос: что эта собачка станет делать, если схемку то ее... сломать?

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну-ну. Это мне напоминает откоряки владельцев слабых шоу-собак, которые сыплются именно на облайке. У них, видимо, треннинг был плох в ста процентах случаев. Или все таки НЕ ТРЕННИНГ, а выраженность или НЕвыраженность драйвов? ВРОЖ-ДЕН_НЫХ.


Послушай, Артем!!! Ты это что перескакиваешь с темы-то? Разве мы говорим о выраженности или невыраженности??? Ты кажется пытался привести пример, что инстинкт добычи- это не реакция на движение, а... типа собака выпрашивает рукав в укрытии, когда человек стоит! Я тебе говорю, что выпрашивает она рукав потому, что соответствующе обучена это делать, а не потому что находится в инстинкте добычи.




> Татьяна, что в описанном вами случае является подкреплением условного рефлекса? И ответьте, пожалуйста: вы правда полагаете, что про "добычной облайке" добычный драйв, как таковой, не включен и собака действует ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО в СХЕМЕ? Тогда внимание, вопрос: что эта собачка станет делать, если схемку то ее... сломать?


А ты сломай и посмотри!
Еще раз тебе пишу по понятиям, добычное облаивание в укрытии собака демонстрирует в том случае, когда условный рефлекс облаивания стоящего фигуранта вызывался только лишь через инстинкт добычи.
У нас спор ведь не о том как надо обучать собаку и что она должна демонстрировать в облаивании, а о том, что добыча - это реакция на движение. :Af:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Я тебе говорю, что выпрашивает она рукав потому, что соответствующе обучена это делать


А я вам говорю, что добычную собачку от этого выпрашивания рукава приходится отучать.




> А ты сломай и посмотри!


А ломал, ломал. Но это ведь не ответ на вопрос. Я знаю, что она будет. Мне ж хочется, чтобы вы это изволили сказать.




> а о том, что добыча - это реакция на движение.


Тань, то ли языки и впрямь разные... Я про то, что добычная собака делает после отдачи рукава, - вы про свое. Я про то, что она делает, прибегая в укрытие, вы опять про свое... Ну... ладно. Ай донт спик.

----------


## Clair

> Я тебе говорю, что выпрашивает она рукав потому, что соответствующе обучена это делать, а не потому что находится в инстинкте добычи.


Татьяна, скажите, пожалуйста, а в каком инстинкте собака в этот момент находится?

Добавлено позже:
И может ли собака, находясь в другом инстинкте, "выпрашивать рукав"?

----------


## Tatjana

Артем, попробую еще раз!
Вот это моя фраза:



> Еще раз повторюсь, что инстинкт добычи - это реакция на движение


На эту фразу твой ответ:



> Хорошо. Берем шибко добычную собашку, кторая прибегает к укрытию, где стоит неподвижный фигурант. Она гавкает на него, выпрашивая рукав. Где тут реакция на движение?


(Ты намекаешь, что придя в укрытие, просящая рукав собака остается в добычном инстинкте, хотя фигурант стоит, а не двигается)
На эту твою фразу я тебе отвечаю:



> Елы-палы! А если она впервые в жизни видит фигуранта и укрытие,что она будет выпрашивать?


Этой фразой я тебе обьясняю, что если фигурант стоит и собака его видит в первый раз, то ничего она выпрашивать не будет. если она на него среагирует, то скорее настороженно залает, какая бы она слабая не была. Но так же она может быть вполне социальной к этой ситуации и просто не обратит никакого внимания. Выпрашивание - это приобретенный условный рефлекс, это обучение подкрепляемое через инстинкт добычи! 
Я тебе пытаюсь обьяснить, что добыча - это реакция на движение, а ты пытаешься возразить, приводя примеры наученного поведения. В нашем случае облаивание в укрытии - это наученное поведение, потому что прежде чем собаку послать туда в укрытие, вы пол года ее учите тяфкать на фигуранта, подкрепляя ее поведение добычным инстинктом.

Мы не обсуждаем сейчас вопрос, что ряд собак со слабым характером смогут производить хватку лишь в том случае, если все обучение будет построено на добыче. Мы же ведем обсуждение о терминологии!



> Татьяна, скажите, пожалуйста, а в каком инстинкте собака в этот момент находится?


Гм, в сто первый раз повторяю, что при *выпрашивании* рукава во время облаивания в укрытии, собака находится в условном рефлексе, а не в инстинкте! Скоро начну злиться. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я про то, что добычная собака делает после отдачи рукава, - вы про свое.


У хорошей собаки обязательно есть высокий уровень добычного инстинкта!
Но это совсем не значит, что облаивание будет добычным. Если верно вести тренинг, она за эту добычу будет готова сожрать человека, и облаивание будет жестким и требовательным! Но мы же сейчас не обсуждаем тему тренинга и качество собак?
Есть собаки, у кого не хватает добычного инстинкта, но при этом они демонстрируют хорошую защиту, потому что есть желание к борьбе и твердость характера. У них, как правило, не очень хорошо идет раздел послушания. Но, могу сказать сразу: такие собаки в Мире не очень ценятся. И потомство от них не особо хорошего качества. И работать с ними труднее, требуется больше мастерства.  Пример: питомник Бактероидес. Но сейчас-то Рита уже переориентировалась.  :Ab:

----------


## Andria

> И потомство от них не особо хорошего качества.


В каком плане не особо хорошие? И почему? Ведь предки-то, выходит, хорошие?

----------


## Tatjana

> В каком плане не особо хорошие? И почему? Ведь предки-то, выходит, хорошие?


Откуда же хорошие, если добычи не хватает? Я имею опыт работы с такими собаками. Не дай бог, чуть слабее собака по характеру - делать с ней будет нечего.

----------


## Крыска

Нашла интересную статью.Почитайте кому интересно.
http://wolf-kitses.livejournal.com/84643.html#cutid1

----------

